# Polaroid Holga on Scrubs



## rob91 (Aug 26, 2008)

If anyone here watches the show Scrubs you might be familiar with Brendan Fraser's guest role as the photographer brother. I never noticed what kind of camera he used, but recently saw that it was not only a Holga, but a Holga with a polaroid backing! I didn't even know they made these! Check it out on this clip at the 2:30 mark: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4-Ae9VUwc[/ame]

Heres the camera: http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?pid=1000002288


----------



## Senor Hound (Aug 28, 2008)

This show is one of the greatest ever.  And a cool camera to boot!  Isn't it great when you actually get something out of countless hours in front of a television?

Dr. Cox is my hero.  I will be like him some day.   I'll become an attending physician, and call my Intern/Resident, "noob."


----------



## jmanningx7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah.........I have seen that episode. And I really like this show and the camera that He has used is really cool.


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is one of those shows they should just let die. they keep trying to shock it back to life, causing it to die a slow painful death. The main character left, and they kept the show going. Good for making money, bad for the quality of entertainment. It should have been over at that point. *It was a GREAT show in the beginning. *


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2010)

The camera is known as an "Holgaroid."


----------



## j-digg (Jul 27, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> This is one of those shows they should just let die. they keep trying to shock it back to life, causing it to die a slow painful death. The main character left, and they kept the show going. Good for making money, bad for the quality of entertainment. It should have been over at that point. *It was a GREAT show in the beginning. *


 

Sadly, I agree... it is definitely in my top 5 favorite TV shows of all time... but even in the later seasons with the full cast, something about it changed pretty drastically.. the writing fell apart... something about the cinematography changed ( or something ).. just sortve sad ..


----------

